# Estrela Mountain Dogs?



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone have experience with them? I like the idea of a smaller LGD; where I live, our main predators are racoons, skunks, possums, things of that nature. So I don't really need a 150 lb. dog. Right now I have a 130 lb. Akbash dog and he is fantastic, but I don't know if I'd get another one, because I'd want another just like him and I dont know if that's possible.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

If you will go to the sticky links at top of page there is the link to CAO & Friends and that magazine has an issue with an article on the Estrella in it, very informative. There are some here in the US but not that many.


----------



## Guillo (2 mo ago)

In case anyone finds this thread in future I am a native Estrela owner with pastoral experience. The best resource I can find for the breed here in English is this link Estrela Mountain Dogs and Puppies They are a sweet and gritty lgd breed without the volatility of the gritty breeds here such as the Karakachan.


----------

